
Ask HN: What lessons did 2017 teach you? - gcatalfamo
And how such lessons will improve your life in 2018 and onward?
======
allanmacgregor
2017 remind me that life can punch harder than anybody, it can hit hard
professionally, financially, and at the personal level.

You are not entitled to anything in life, you are not entitled to recognition,
to success, to health or happiness. It reminded me that it takes so much work,
so much pain, and so much luck to build something; and yet so little to see it
crumble apart.

It also reminded that pain is temporary, no matter how long it last; you have
to keep pushing forward.

Pain is temporary, but quitting lasts forever. In order to succeed you have to
be willing to left everything on the table, to bet everything; to do whatever
it takes to have a chance to achieve your dreams.

